
Hunt's Ketchup Removes High Fructose Corn Syrup From Entire Retail Line - fogus
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/less-is-more-hunts-ketchup-removes-high-fructose-corn-syrup-from-entire-retail-line-93920479.html
======
hga
Isn't this the version that also substantially reduces the salt content?

------
sown
My favorite was the unsalted ketchup. it tasted kinda sweet

